# Making signs with Dremel



## irishwarrior1958 (Jan 27, 2011)

I made this sign using a Dremel and as you can see, this is my first real routing project. Now that I am at the point of sanding the letters, I am looking for any suggestions as to how to sand inside the letters. I was told to get a dowel and attach sand paper to it and use it that way, but honestly, it seems like it would take for ever to do that way. I am inexperienced in making things like this, but I am thinking of adding flames or a dragon to either side. 
So..floor is open...please let me know what I can do to make this sign a success. I am well versed in other things, which I will post in another area..Show and Tell? 
One more thing..I have a Ryobi full size router and honestly, it scares the hell out of me. I want to make another sign using it, but since I moved to Tacoma, I can't seem to find anyone that would be able to mentor.
Thank you in advance. :wacko:


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi David

I use a sanding mop

Al


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

boogalee said:


> Hi David
> 
> I use a sanding mop
> 
> Al


Wow, you learn something new every day. I havent heard anything about this sanding mops. good call.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tacoma, WA ??


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Tacoma, WA ??


He's "between" us...

I'm west of Olympia. david_de's is in Olympia. You're in Everett. Maybe this summer we should have a Barbecue or something?


----------

